# Audiobro lass 3



## Christian64 (Oct 3, 2020)

I look forward to this product!!  Do you have any information?
Thanks!!


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 3, 2020)

We have no idea when it'll come out. This question was first asked six years ago by the way, and ever since then people have thought that it would come out "any day now". So I'm still ready and excited for it but the best we can do is to be patient and not expect anything until it's actually in our hands.

As far as what will be in it, my impression is...a lot! For one, it's going to be in the same new player like Genesis. All the rest of what we know is just teasing from the audiobro forums so I won't go spreading rumors here but the teasing sounds pretty fantastic.

Quote from the forums last year:

"LASS 3.0 will be a major update. We will be having a bunch of new recordings and new articulations all integrated into our new orchestral engine. The size of the library will jump quite significantly, but everything will be nicely integrated into our new orchestral engine with easy articulation switching and smart purging so that it’s much easier to use than the current version of LASS.

I really don’t fee comfortable saying more than that at the current time.

Thanks for your patience."


----------



## John Longley (Oct 3, 2020)

I messaged AK yesterday (quick and friendly response), and he said they're in beta now but that nothing is decided re pricing, upgrades or launch date.

F in comments to pay respects. 

I'm sure it will be worth the wait, but I don't think it would kill them to start some pre-launch unless they plan to beta for a LONG time.


----------



## John Longley (Oct 3, 2020)

Ps. he said LASS 2.5 is eventually migrating to the new Interface down the road for any legacy users. I think that's very cool.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 3, 2020)

I used LASS and HS Diamond as my go to years ago. I still use LASS once in a while. A very agile library I must say.


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 3, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> I used LASS and HS Diamond as my go to years ago. I still use LASS once in a while. A very agile library I must say.


I've been a fanboy for a long while now. Zero shame. Every once in a while I think I'm getting over it with new libraries but then when i open it up again it just doesn't have any of the pain points of the new library. It's masterfully well made.


----------



## Christian64 (Oct 4, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your answers


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 4, 2020)

John Longley said:


> I messaged AK yesterday (quick and friendly response), and he said they're in beta now but that nothing is decided re pricing, upgrades or launch date.
> 
> F in comments to pay respects.
> 
> I'm sure it will be worth the wait, but I don't think it would kill them to start some pre-launch unless they plan to beta for a LONG time.


Thanks for the update! It's still vague and lacking details but it's past alpha stage at least


----------



## GtrString (Oct 4, 2020)

I look forward to Lass3 as well. It will be high on my trial list for 2021.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 4, 2020)

I know there are a lot of LASS users, and fans here, but I never gelled with LASS 2 both sonically, and the Kontakt divisi player system it used, it is too convoluted, and time consuming for my taste. It's one of the major libraries I regret buying.

I'm hoping that I will enjoy LASS 3 with its new player engine design, and sonic improvements, hopefully the upgrade price will be attractive as well.


----------



## CT (Oct 4, 2020)

I've gone back and forth about LASS for years. I just wonder how much of the somewhat dodgy sound I hear in the demos on their site is due to the samples themselves instead of the stage/positioning processing that, as far as I understand it, is going on.


----------



## ansthenia (Oct 4, 2020)

Love the playability of Lass, but I could just never get on with the sound no matter how hard I tried. I know some people love it, but to me Lass is just flat out ugly, sonically. Could never properly fix it with EQ or their stage/color features. I've always felt their "color" profiles should be far more generic too, like "Distant" or "Dark & Close" etc.. instead of basing them off of the sounds of specific movie scores.


----------



## constaneum (Oct 4, 2020)

ansthenia said:


> Love the playability of Lass, but I could just never get on with the sound no matter how hard I tried. I know some people love it, but to me Lass is just flat out ugly, sonically. Could never properly fix it with EQ or their stage/color features. I've always felt their "color" profiles should be far more generic too, like "Distant" or "Dark & Close" etc.. instead of basing them off of the sounds of specific movie scores.



i'm hoping that'll they'll re-record the legato sustain patch


----------



## John Longley (Oct 4, 2020)

constaneum said:


> i'm hoping that'll they'll re-record the legato sustain patch


All new recordings.


----------



## constaneum (Oct 5, 2020)

John Longley said:


> All new recordings.



I thought it's just new recordings for the new articulations. Hmmm


----------



## John Longley (Oct 5, 2020)

constaneum said:


> I thought it's just new recordings for the new articulations. Hmmm


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 5, 2020)

John Longley said:


> All new recordings.



I'm happy that they are all new recordings. Hopefully the new recordings are much better than the original recordings, offering a nicer out of the box timbre, with no need for any sonic repairs.


----------



## Arbee (Oct 5, 2020)

I don't own the current LASS but always loved the concept and hope the timbral improvement will tip me over the edge. Will sit on my strings wallet until it arrives....


----------



## constaneum (Oct 5, 2020)

oh....that's cool.


----------



## constaneum (Oct 5, 2020)

let's hope it'll be a significant discount for existing owners of LASS 2.5 complete


----------



## Batrawi (Oct 5, 2020)

now I'm really REALLY intrigued! that's a new beast to look forward to... @doctoremmet, you may want to keep a eye on this one!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 5, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> now I'm really REALLY intrigued! that's a new beast to look forward to... @doctoremmet, you may want to keep a eye on this one!


Following! Thanks mate


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 5, 2020)

As a longtime user, I think LASS is a beast, the most agile and best quality controlled string library out there. With a few improvements (mostly regarding ease of use) it could easily be the best string library available.


----------



## constaneum (Oct 6, 2020)

Let's hope they offer at least 3 mic positions and pray the tone isnt as nasal as the original.


----------



## ag75 (Nov 15, 2020)

I’m heard they they might be making an announcement before Black Friday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 15, 2020)

ag75 said:


> I’m heard they they might be making an announcement before Black Friday. Fingers crossed.



That's good, and hopefully the announcement is good as well.


----------



## constaneum (Nov 15, 2020)

ag75 said:


> I’m heard they they might be making an announcement before Black Friday. Fingers crossed.



fingers crossed. that's like in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Batrawi (Nov 15, 2020)

ag75 said:


> I’m heard they they might be making an announcement before Black Friday. Fingers crossed.


is that a hint from audiobro or some rumours?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 15, 2020)

Well.. I checked their Forum, didn't find anything by Andrew K. regarding an announcement in two weeks. 

So.. I'm also interested to know if this is just a rumor, or there is some truth to it.


----------



## ChristianM (Nov 16, 2020)

I heard that we didn't know anything about it


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 16, 2020)

It's surprising to find people not appreciating LASS...
In my opinion, not only it is the most agile legato strings library out there, STILL after these years, but it sounds great and nothing beats it for certain melodic and romantic passages, and also for some "Indian feel" no other library can convey. I guess people are let down by its dryness and lack of "room", I get that, but you just need to add the right reverb and it can easily gell with the rest of your arrangement.
Cannot wait for 3.0!


----------



## Christian64 (Nov 16, 2020)

My short demo whith LASS.
The reverb used is FREE!! ORILRIVERB



https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/test-oril-riverb-mp3.29873/


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 16, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I'm happy that they are all new recordings. Hopefully the new recordings are much better than the original recordings, offering a nicer out of the box timbre, with no need for any sonic repairs.


Eh, i don't think it needs any repairs haha just very low modwheel and a touch of reverb


----------



## Toecutter (Nov 16, 2020)

ag75 said:


> I’m heard they they might be making an announcement before Black Friday. Fingers crossed.


Proof or didn't happen 

audiobro needs to stop hiding in their private forum and improve general public communication.


----------



## maestro2be (Nov 16, 2020)

The only thing I have seen in the last few months was Andrew stating they are working on muted strings. Still had no release date information. I would love to see proof also .


----------



## Christian64 (Nov 16, 2020)

I also regret that Audiobro does not offer more tutorials. This superb instrument, very well recorded, requires a lot of pedagogy. Otherwise, it remains reserved for an elite. A tool is convenient for this instrument: Divisimate; I bought it but it is a bit expensive. Remember to monitor its price for BF...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 16, 2020)

Christian64 said:


> A tool is convenient for this instrument: Divisimate;



Very good idea, I didn't think about using Divisimate with LASS 2.5 , especially since I'm not fond of the LASS 2.5 Auto Divisi setup process. 

But, I really would like to see LASS 3 to be released soon, the sooner the better. I just don't like the LASS 2.5 sound in general. It's just my taste, I know others love the sound. 

Thanks.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 16, 2020)

Funny, I felt LASS' legato and overall quality more than made up for the raw sound back when it was newer. But now after all this time, and Audiobro's NI strings library, I am genuinely curious if LASS 3 can nail out of the box sound and provide some new level of quality in playability/realism. Could certainly use a UI overhaul, but the quotes indicate they know that.


----------



## sinkd (Nov 16, 2020)

I am a little worried about the migration their new interface. MSB is a great sounding library, but it has a MUCH more substantial processing hit than LASS 2.5. I am surprised to find so many complaints about usability with LASS auto divisi. It works like a dream for me, just using the generic multi. With little trouble, I have set up full section (with and without first chair), first chair, individual A/B/C sections as well as a divisi FC/A/B only patch that I really use a lot. I think I bought LASS 11 years ago? Still my go-to for almost anything.


----------



## mojamusic (Nov 16, 2020)

I am eagerly anticipating this announcement as well. LASS is also a mainstay in my cine-template


----------



## Kristoben (Nov 16, 2020)

Absolutely excited for the new version! LASS is still my mainstay strings due to how flexible it it. Love it especially for a "studio orchestra" sound.


----------



## constaneum (Nov 16, 2020)

Kristoben said:


> Absolutely excited for the new version! LASS is still my mainstay strings due to how flexible it it. Love it especially for a "studio orchestra" sound.



but i just dislike its ARC. so complicated to use. I have to rate LASS for having one of the worst interfaces for working out things. Even LADD looks awfully complicated. Only the latest releases seem more modern and more simplified. lol


----------



## novaburst (Nov 17, 2020)

Kristoben said:


> still my mainstay strings due to how flexible it it. Love it especially for a "studio orchestra" sound.



I started with the lite version now have the full version so nice to use sound and plays very nice, the more I use it the more it feels like that is how strings should sound and perform not sure what magic they have done but it does become a part of you, 

If Audiobro can do better with the next version I think that will be some think becuase it feels like they put it all in LASS


----------



## ag75 (Nov 17, 2020)

Toecutter said:


> Proof or didn't happen
> 
> audiobro needs to stop hiding in their private forum and improve general public communication.


Haha. I wrote them and Andrew said they “should” be making an announcement before BF regarding LASS 3.


----------



## sinkd (Nov 22, 2020)

karender said:


> I hope they offer all in one articulation patches for every section and instrument. So we can use one track for section. Not exactly like Modern Scoring Brass. Because MSB has separated muted patches.
> 
> LASS 3 might be a dream strings library. Very excited.


Don't the keyswitch AA patches do this? Or do you want to be able to turn divisi and first chair sections on/off in the same channel... That would be slick.


----------



## Batrawi (Nov 25, 2020)

ag75 said:


> Haha. I wrote them and Andrew said they “should” be making an announcement before BF regarding LASS 3.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 25, 2020)

sinkd said:


> Don't the keyswitch AA patches do this? Or do you want to be able to turn divisi and first chair sections on/off in the same channel... That would be slick.


It would be fine for sketching, but for actual divisi playing I'd still want to split them up to be able to key in each separate line. What would really be nice is if all the articulations were in one patch without having to use the ARC at all, since it seems to trip a lot of people up. I personally love it, but i acknowledge that it doesn't gel well with everyone. Their player for MSB and Genesis enjoys near universal acclaim


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 25, 2020)

No AudioBro Announcement so far.. We are a Day away from Thanksgiving, and two days away from BF.


----------



## Kent (Nov 25, 2020)

constaneum said:


> but i just dislike its ARC. so complicated to use.


what's complicated about it?


----------



## chapbot (Nov 25, 2020)

ag75 said:


> Haha. I wrote them and Andrew said they “should” be making an announcement before BF regarding LASS 3.


Oh, please. They probably mean Black Friday 2026.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 25, 2020)

See this is why it's worth it for Jasper to do that slow trickle of "rough pre-alpha noodling" audio demos. It may generate some "this doesn't sound 100% perfect what the f*ck" comments but at least we know something's on the way and my money's basically already been earmarked. I have no doubt LASS 3 or whatever it's called will be amazing, I am a much bigger fan of LASS than most, but a simple announcement would go a long way. Or to hear some out of the box sound!


----------



## constaneum (Nov 25, 2020)

kmaster said:


> what's complicated about it?



Using ARC to setup Keyswitch. Whenever I wanna use back ARC, I tend to forget the ways to setup the Keyswitch, not unless I load up my pre-configured template. Tedious steps.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 25, 2020)

constaneum said:


> Using ARC to setup Keyswitch. Whenever I wanna use back ARC, I tend to forget the ways to setup the Keyswitch, not unless I load up my pre-configured template. Tedious steps.


I don't find it much more complicated than a custom VSL setup, and far easier than Play, but it would be nice if it were as easy as CSS


----------



## Noeticus (Nov 25, 2020)

I love LASS 2.5.... bring on the LASS 3.0.... or "Modern Scoring Strings"..... NOOOWWW!!!!

Or, I could wait a bit.


----------



## constaneum (Nov 25, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> I don't find it much more complicated than a custom VSL setup, and far easier than Play, but it would be nice if it were as easy as CSS



yes. I understand what you meant but whenever i need to go back to ARC (After not using LASS for a while ever since i have CSS and SSS), returning to setting up ARC tends to lead me to watching their tutorial video on the guide to setup. To me, that's tedious enough especially when you're not using it almost daily in your works these days.


----------



## Kony (Nov 25, 2020)

constaneum said:


> yes. I understand what you meant but whenever i need to go back to ARC (After not using LASS for a while ever since i have CSS and SSS), returning to setting up ARC tends to lead me to watching their tutorial video on the guide to setup. To me, that's tedious enough especially when you're not using it almost daily in your works these days.


I've created arcs with the main artics and saved as multis - any remaining artics (eg aleatoric) can be loaded separately on a required basis.


----------



## mushanga (Nov 26, 2020)

Well, would you look at that!

https://audiobro.com/modern-scoring-strings/


----------



## constaneum (Nov 27, 2020)

mushanga said:


> Well, would you look at that!
> 
> https://audiobro.com/modern-scoring-strings/



looking good so far.


----------



## Steve Martin (Nov 27, 2020)

mushanga said:


> Well, would you look at that!
> 
> https://audiobro.com/modern-scoring-strings/


Yes, looks unreal! Really looking forward to this release


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 27, 2020)

Holy crap, why'd I buy Special Bows I/II when this thing is literally going to have everything?!

Looking forward to Orctave Runs


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 27, 2020)

Can't wait!


----------



## Rex282 (Nov 27, 2020)

Finally!!! Thanks Andrew


----------



## John Longley (Nov 27, 2020)

Yes!!!!! Seriously though, you’ve told us it’s coming, please announce pricing so we can budget post BF sales  It’s win/win.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## mojamusic (Nov 27, 2020)

I’m looking for a modern orchestra library that includes the sound of players breathing thru and adjusting their masks. I believe this is the way of the future. Can you imagine?


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 27, 2020)

Just a little audio, and pricing would make me spend BF money more wisely!!


----------



## chapbot (Nov 27, 2020)

mushanga said:


> Well, would you look at that!
> 
> https://audiobro.com/modern-scoring-strings/


It truly is the season for miracles!


----------



## Raphioli (Nov 27, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> Just a little audio, and pricing would make me spend BF money more wisely!!



Seriously this ^

I feel like a fish slowly drying up in Sahara.
I need some water (at least a sound clip or something) Audiobro, please. (before BF ends)

Ok, I think I'm being overly dramatic, sorry...


----------



## Pianolando (Nov 27, 2020)

This looks super promising, if it sounds as good as it looks I will insta-buy it!


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 27, 2020)

As a LASS full owner, I’m very curious about the discount. Andrew tells us we’ll be happy. I am preparing myself to be oh so happy 😀


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Nov 27, 2020)

violins taking up 5g of ram on the picture - i assume it's all 3 mics activated?


----------



## Wenlone (Nov 28, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> violins taking up 5g of ram on the picture - i assume it's all 3 mics activated?


It's 4 different instruments maybe 5 with the first chair. Considering the long list of articulations and real legato for sul ponto, sul tasto, etc. We can expect high ram usage.


----------



## novaburst (Nov 28, 2020)

Wenlone said:


> It's 4 different instruments maybe 5 with the first chair. Considering the long list of articulations and real legato for sul ponto, sul tasto, etc. We can expect high ram usage.



I think this is more likely the case one would hope, 

Sure hope they don't rush this through as in the long run people will purchase if the library hit the spot, 

Audio bros biggest challenge is to better their existing library and that is going to be very difficult, 

A different type of library may pass but a better library always hits the sweet spot

But I guess this is good news non the less


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm bumping this thread up because I don't completely understand why there would be a LASS 3 AND a MSS. Is this still a thing?

I'm a big fan of LASS 2.5 regardless of its sonic challenges, which in large part I've managed to overcome with EQ and verb. All new recordings??


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Feb 25, 2021)

NYC Composer said:


> I'm bumping this thread up because I don't completely understand why there would be a LASS 3 AND a MSS. Is this still a thing?
> 
> I'm a big fan of LASS 2.5 regardless of its sonic challenges, which in large part I've managed to overcome with EQ and verb. All new recordings??


LASS 3.0 is just migrating LASS 2.5 into their new engine. Unlikely to contain new recordings.


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 25, 2021)

NYC Composer said:


> I'm bumping this thread up because I don't completely understand why there would be a LASS 3 AND a MSS. Is this still a thing?
> 
> I'm a big fan of LASS 2.5 regardless of its sonic challenges, which in large part I've managed to overcome with EQ and verb. All new recordings??


They sound completely different from one another and do different things. A lot of things that they didn't even record with LASS


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 25, 2021)

I wonder what the upgrade price from LASS 2.5 & LS to LASS 3.0 will be ? 

I didn't buy MSS, or its Legato Expansion. I will re-evaluate it after the 1.1 update. 

But LASS 3 is a library I would be upgrading to once it is released towards the end of the year. Although I wish it will be released earlier than that. Hopefully the upgrade price will be attractive for me.


----------



## constaneum (Feb 25, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I wonder what the upgrade price from LASS 2.5 & LS to LASS 3.0 will be ?
> 
> I didn't buy MSS, or its Legato Expansion. I will re-evaluate it after the 1.1 update.
> 
> But LASS 3 is a library I would be upgrading to once it is released towards the end of the year. Although I wish it will be released earlier than that. Hopefully the upgrade price will be attractive for me.


LASS 3 will probably have me returned to the good old library, get something out of it and put into good use. it's my most expensive strings library purchase but ashamed that it gets replaced with CSS, CS2 and SSS. I hate re-setup the ARC.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 25, 2021)

constaneum said:


> LASS 3 will probably have me returned to the good old library, get something out of it and put into good use. it's my most expensive strings library purchase but ashamed that it gets replaced with CSS, CS2 and SSS. I hate re-setup the ARC.


You won't have to setup the ARC in LASS 3, one of the reasons I'm looking forward to LASS 3.


----------



## constaneum (Feb 25, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> You won't have to setup the ARC in LASS 3, one of the reasons I'm looking forward to LASS 3.


yup. same here. i also hope they'll improve the multis too. if i recall correctly, they have the divisi multi patches but i never seem to get them working probably too. also hope the stage and colour will be improved like what they had with the Scoring Series and Genesis


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 25, 2021)

Those would be some of my hopes as well..some RAM intensive multis like the ARC starter ones but easier to navigate and add to/subtract from.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 16, 2021)

Hi,

As we get closer towards the end of 2021. I'm guessing we will be delighted to see the release of *LASS 3* in the coming final weeks of this year. 

Any news or updates about LASS 3 would be welcome. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 16, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> As we get closer towards the end of 2021. I'm guessing we will be delighted to see the release of *LASS 3* in the coming final weeks of this year.
> 
> ...


There haven't been many updates in the forums. I think they have a few good things in the works though. New LASS, maybe an update to MSB, and whatever other projects may be in the works


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> There haven't been many updates in the forums. I think they have a few good things in the works though. New LASS, maybe an update to MSB, and whatever other projects may be in the works


Yeah, I noticed the AudioBro forum hasn't got anything new, and exciting about LASS 3 , I hope all is going well with the development, and it will be out as planned, towards the end of 2021. I don't know what other products they are planning to release, but hopefully they are focused on LASS 3's release before anything else this year.


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yeah, I noticed the AudioBro forum hasn't got anything new, and exciting about LASS 3 , I hope all is going well with the development, and it will be out as planned, towards the end of 2021. I don't know what other products they are planning to release, but hopefully they are focused on LASS 3's release before anything else this year.


I don't take it as a sign that there are problems. Audiobro is usually slow and steady.


----------



## John Longley (Oct 17, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> There haven't been many updates in the forums. I think they have a few good things in the works though. New LASS, maybe an update to MSB, and whatever other projects may be in the works


MSB is dying for a top dynamic layer, but I don’t think they’re doing new recordings. Looking forward to the update either way.


----------



## chapbot (Oct 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yeah, I noticed the AudioBro forum hasn't got anything new, and exciting about LASS 3 , I hope all is going well with the development, and it will be out as planned, towards the end of 2021. I don't know what other products they are planning to release, but hopefully they are focused on LASS 3's release before anything else this year.


I know we have both been through a lot of pain together over the past year with the horrific delays and letdowns of string libraries from other developers. I hold no hope for LASS3 in the near future. I mourn with you, yet wish to inspire you to look to a brighter day: the glorious release of TSS and Pacific.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2021)

chapbot said:


> I hold no hope for LASS3 in the near future.


Let's wait and see, enough letdowns, Especially waiting for Sonokinetic Strings maybe we should get optimistic during the last few weeks of 2021.


----------



## castalia (Oct 20, 2021)

Anyone knows if the Legato Sordino library will be included in LASS 3?


----------

